# Garrards Manual Wind Wrist Watch Assistance?



## AchtungNate (Sep 9, 2011)

Evening all, I stumbled upon this forum while looking for information on a watch I was recently given by a relative of mine, it's a 9ct gold manual winding Garrard wrist watch from 1969. Basically the watch is in a "semi" working condition in that it works intermittently, I can pick it up and it's working but if I moved it it would just stop and start up again the next time I moved it. I realise it's a manual wind first of all and I have tried winding it but was also wary that I may do damage over winding the mechanism.

Basically there's a slight story behind the watch, it belonged to a great, great uncle of mine and received it as a gift in 1969. He was in the Coldstream Guards in WWII amongst other endeavours throughout his life all of which myself and my family are very proud, unfortunately he passed away several years ago and this watch was passed to my great uncle who has very recently given it to me.

Long story short, I'm getting married very soon and I would like to wear the watch during the day as it bears a lot of meaning to me and as well as being a very understated but classically smart watch. Adding to this my great uncle will not be in attendance due to health reasons so it would mean a lot to me to be able use the gift he gave to me.

My main question is this, I'm based in Newcastle upon Tyne and I'd like to get this watch serviced/repaired so that I can use it. Obviously it's not worth an awful lot in the grand scheme of vintage watches but holds a lot of sentimental value and I'd like to be able to take it to somebody that I can both trust to repair the item and not rip me off.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I can whole heartedly recommend Stephen Burrage. Able to tackle pretty much anything that ticks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Go with Julian - Steve is your good guy with stuff like this :yes:

:tease:

The Sequined Avenger

ldman: :weed:


----------

